# The MBTI Field Guide to Teachers



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Just ignore the pronoun genders if I use any. I'm basing this off of teachers I know in real life, and I'm not going to type out "he or she" because that's a pain, and typing out "they" just bothers me if I'm talking about one teacher.

Continuing on. Teachers are as unique and varied as their students. Some are fun, some are strict, some are bizarre, etc. Like anyone else, you may or may not get along with your teachers based on their personalities and how they conduct their classes.

Topping the list of nicest teachers would be the *ENFJ*s. Your teacher is probably one if s/he greets you with a _sincere_ "how are you?" and doesn't sound at all cheesy saying "you can do it!" They really try to get the students to connect the topic to their own lives in a meaningful way and actually make class _interesting_. Some might think of them as super hyperactive, but the upbeat pep is bound to brighten anyone's day.

*ENTP *teachers are the goofballs who were likely the class clowns when they were in school. You know the type: the teachers whom everyone thinks is random but awesome, with their amusing anecdotes that may or may not have anything to do with the lesson. They might even ramble on for the entire period. If your teacher says, "has it really been an hour? I'll tell you more about it tomorrow," he might be ENTP. When he's not talking to the students, he's probably chatting up the ENTJ across the hallway until fifteen minutes after the bell rings.

As expected of such a rare type, there really is no teacher quite like the *ENTJ*. He is brutal with his criticism and will expect nothing short of your best, even if it gains him the reputation of being the school's a--hole. The massive work load he assigns is laced with good intentions in spite of the fact that most students hate him for it. He has an unconventional sense of humor and view on life and finds irony in just about anything. His attitude can be unnerving to some, but most intuitive thinkers (and I) appreciate the way he thinks.

*STJ* teachers are also notorious for being uptight and anal. They will not let you leave the classroom unless you're on fire or bleeding. Rules are rules: absolute and rigid, even if they don't make sense to the students. They're the kind of teacher who will make you spit out your gum when they catch you chewing it a mere five minutes before class ends. They plan out their lessons a month in advance and have uber multitasking powers-- and they lecture their class if it doesn't comply to the robot standards.

Anyone want to add to that?


----------



## Kathryne (Sep 16, 2009)

*INFP* teachers are likely to come across as quiet or a pushover, but LOOK OUT. These ones can get just as excited and in-your face about a favorite topic as anybody else. And if you've got one of these for a gym teacher... chances are you call her "Sergeant Slaughter" behind her back. When she talks about something she is passionate about, it's a lot like getting hit... with a Nerf bat.

If you have the *ESTJ*, she is probably the one that everybody wants to be but no one admits it. She is accomplished; entertaining; but sticks to the rules with the best of them. She may just be the least likely to apply a curve to a test. Has the "perfect" handwriting.

The *ISTJ*, on the other hand, is going to be the type that is very, very serious about pretty much everything. His "pet topics" may just be dearer to him than any actual pets... don't touch! He can lighten up, on a good day, but if he is the professor of a large class you can usually forget about it. He knows his students better than they think he does. He is the pedantic, "those-t's-must-be-crossed-and-those-chairs-must-be-tucked-in-and-STRAIGHT" teacher.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha, so true. I've never had an INFP teacher though, much less an INFP gym teacher.

The INTP is borderline psychotic in her love for the subject she teaches. She is meticulous about grammar and formatting, and students have set their margins to 0.99 or 1.49 inches to spite her. Her words are drenched in sarcasm to pair off with her dry sense of humor."****," "black screen of death," and "doohickeys" are legitimate phrases in her vocabulary, but her students understand and often admire her enthusiasm and quirky idiosyncrasies.

We still need INTJ, ENFP, and the SPs. I've never really thought about it, but most of my teachers are FJs and/or SJs.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

This is an awesome thread idea -- what about all the other types that haven't been listed??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe my advisor is an *ENTP*. She cracks me up, is very random, etc. Unfortunately, I take online classes for my masters program I am currently in, so it is hard to tell. Bad thing is that she is sooo bad about answering emails. 

*INTJ *- I had a pre-calc teacher in high school who was probably an INTJ. He was very blunt, extremely smart (I swear, he was a human calculator). He was also very soft-spoken. It was funny because while he could be really blunt, he was also so shy. I remember he was dating some woman who lived all the way in Chile, but everyone was trying to set him up with an ESFJ spanish teacher. INTJ teachers expect a lot...not easy on the grading. They expect you to pick stuff up as quickly as they do lol. 

My ex's dad was also an extreme INTJ, and a former college professor. Unfortunately he had a very irascible personality, and thought he was smarter than EVERYONE. Not that he was not highly intelligent, but he could never gain tenure because he was always butting heads with his colleagues. When a school finally did offer him tenure, he basically just quit because the school only had an undergrad program in his field and he thought he was too good to each undergraduate. Unfortunately, he has not been able to get hired at institutions which he believes are his caliber, and as far as I know, is still not working. 

*INFJ *- I have had a couple of these. One high school English teacher and one Psych professor. They both seems very nice and warm in that detached sort of way. But don't let their niceness fool you. They grade HARD! Will mark your paper up! But they do it because they actually care and they want you to learn, and if you take the time to visit with them after class, they will work with you however long it takes until you get the material. My high school English teacher really worked with me to get me to think about the literature in a completely different way.


----------



## tedjohn09 (Mar 4, 2010)

it is the first time I have heard about this. So informative. Thanks for your discussion. I am Teddy from Au.
Nice to meet you there.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

tedjohn09 said:


> it is the first time I have heard about this. So informative. Thanks for your discussion. I am Teddy from Au.
> Nice to meet you there.


Hello Teddy from Au. 

Your name wouldn't happen to be Teddy Wanshe-McCoco would it?

Nice links in your signature too. I could really use some hairplugs. Someone's gotta invent brainplugs, and i'll be all set.

---

Anyway,

I actually have who I suspect to be, an intp and enfp lecturing one of my science courses at university. It is delightful watching them lecture together. Actually, they themselves note their differences. The intp claims to be the 'bad cop' and the enfp, the 'good cop'. The intp openly criticizes the university bureaucracy and adds in witty social commentary in discussions, and the enfp suddenly hops from serious discussion to using outlandish metaphors (that most people don't get) to illustrate points. 
They both never stick to the topic, and usually it's a good learning atmosphere. Not rigid at all. We never finish on time either.


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

And never forget that just because you think someone is an E doesn't mean they're not an I in their eal life!


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

TransparentMe said:


> And never forget that just because you think someone is an E doesn't mean they're not an I in their eal life!


That is true. I had a high school teacher once remark, that to him, teaching is 'acting'.


----------



## SMS2016 (Jul 1, 2011)

The INTP Teacher

Teacher: I'm handing back your tests now, so prepare yourselves.
Student: What if we cry?
Teacher: There are tissues over there.

I really love having INTP teachers. They have all the quirkiness of an ENTP, only very, very uncomfortable and awkward...
Now just imagine him teaching at an all-girls school... this is quality humor.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I like this because today was my first day back and I tried to type all of my teachers. I'm pretty sure I got them all horribly wrong, but I just met them. It's a work in progress.

Anyhow, just subscribing. Please carry on. roud:


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe my teacher for math was an ISTJ I actually liked her, but most people didn't think very nicely of her because she was so strict and was unmerciful. I actually liked it because I could do well in her class, although I didn't like it as much when I forgot that I had homework due that day....but if i just kept up the work without getting behind I thought it was a nice class. 
She was good at explaining things...although she grudgingly took on explaining things to me 3 or 4 times because I learned slow and didn't get it...I started to learn that after the 4th time if I didn't get it I didn't ask her again or she'd freak out a little. lol
I believe most of the math teachers were T's
we had 3 at the time
none of them liked to deal with bull crap that's for sure and I'm probably the person that brought a lot of problems to them because I'm so emotional and I just had issues. lol
I think they were relieved to see me graduate. xD
which kind of makes me feel bad. 
anywhooo

I particularly like the in the moment thinker judger teachers. ESTJ or ISTJ because I admire that type of thinking. I try to imitate it but I'm never as good at it as they are. I think my P.E. coach was an ESTJ. I thought she was awesome. I liked it when they had a no crap policy, most teens hated that but I loved it lol

my psychology teacher I'm pretty sure was an ESFJ. She was a sensor because when I came out with mbti and theories and things of that nature she just thought i was crazy and went on with the class lol which again, made me embarrassed in the class. >_<'
although she was much nicer about it than my istj math teachers xD I wouldn't dare bring up mbti to my math teachers ahaha

my science teacher was nice he was a J....lemme think.....FJ.....oh he was so kind. lets see....IxFJ he probably was an ISFJ with more of a thinker streak...he's sensor because I had a vibe that he was more in the present and liked facts than theories...but he was very patient and kind. 
I have an ISFJ japanese teacher. Very willing to help the students, somewhat of a pushover/doormat, doesn't enforce rules as much because he doesn't want to cause tension. Willing to do what he needed to help you succeed. 

The librarian I know was most definitely an INFJ. lol she was my favorite and everyone's favorite librarian. She would let you check out books even if you didn't have your student I.D. card. (i usually forgot mine so she was a blessing in my highschool career) lol she was quirky in her dress style and language. She was almost regal or had a mentor type of vibe coming off of her. There was more to her than met the eye. 
The other librarian which most people didn't like but I liked.....to an extent. she was probably an ESTJ or a brutal ESFJ or ISTJ lol
under no circumstances were students allowed to check out books without an I.D. card. I was so sad when I wanted to check out a book and had no card. Or when I NEEEEDED to check out one but she showed no mercy....it was only slightly annoying. xD lol but I commended her on her strictness. 
but I much preffered the other librarians way of doing things
she even said 
"don't let the other librarian know I checked you out without your card" and she winked and me and I smiled nodding. 
she was my fav. 

I'm pretty sure i had an ESTJ or ESTP world civilizations teacher. Everyone liked him...he was a little strict but not overbearingly so. 
He was pretty laid back, chill and cool because he was the defensive football coach. He was from new york and liked to give jokes about sports, new york accents and other things pertaining to the red socks. lol This guy was a no theories in the moment type of guy. I thought he was funny and admired his chill, cool and funny-ness. although he did strike me a bit immature with some of his jokes lol but it was okay I got over it xD

xSxJ english teacher. I believe esfj or isfj but very ridgid and my infp friend didn't like her at all, but I thought she was pretty nice. She might have been a little uptight on deadlines, but in her own way she did try to help her students by answering questions in class. She was slightly intimidating and overbearing in her opinion but I didn't mind as much as my INFP friend did lol. 
so she might have been ESTJ for all i know
but she was sj.

there's an ENFJ english teacher I never had but I hear everyone loves and she gives the MBTI test to her students.  they think she's a bit strange but they think she's awesome.

I think most of my religious teachers were more likely to be N's than S's....

um......

my graphic design teacher is probably an ESFJ or ENFJ he's pretty outgoing, funny and weird all at the same time but he's really into sports and the here-n-now. 

anywhooo can't think of anyone else right now.


----------

